# Portable Radiology



## nmor013 (May 6, 2015)

We are rolling out a Portable Radiology Program, but I cannot find specific information on how to bill the R0070, R0075 & Q0092 on a claim form? Please help me. Should we code the appropriate R codes to each patient claim or only one???


----------



## OlgaLCastillo (Sep 18, 2016)

Did you ever find out how to bill those codes?


----------



## jmadden1982@hotmail.com (Nov 22, 2016)

*not sure if you recieved your answer..*



nmor013 said:


> We are rolling out a Portable Radiology Program, but I cannot find specific information on how to bill the R0070, R0075 & Q0092 on a claim form? Please help me. Should we code the appropriate R codes to each patient claim or only one???




I work for a company who does Portable x-rays and the rule of thumb is Q0092 is assigned to every x-ray service (i.e. 71020 + Q0092, 73030-RT + Q0092). There is a setup included with every exam. We bill one transportation per patient claim for the trip itself but only on x-rays. We assign R0070 if they were the only patient receiving an exam on this particular trip or R0075 with the appropriate modifier if there were more than one.

I don't know if you already got your answer and this is probably way too late now lol but hope it helps


----------

